# My New Vinotemp Setup



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got done loading up my new Vinotemp 28. The beautiful drawers are thanks to Forrest. I am so in love with this new setup I could just spit. Hope you enjoy the pics!.....:eyebrows:


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for the blurry pics...:bawling:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice setup...and even mo' better of a selection of cigars! Nice work!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking Good, er sorry, Great!! 

Can't wait to get my drawers from Forrest. Hopefully this week. :tu Like the idea of using the coffin for some litter. Might have to steal that. anda: :tu now i just have to buy a couple more hygros lol...


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome man looks great, I swear this site is going to lead me to purchasing one of my own.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Very Nice Brother!

Cant wait to get my NewAir 28 bottle hopefully this month and my drawers will hopefully be ordered within the next month or 2.

I do like the idea of the coffin in the back of the drawer for some beads / litter .... I may have to find a couple empty ones online from someone to do that too.

And I must say your selection is TOP NOTCH !!! Opus X, My Fathers, Padron '64, Diesels and La Aromas too... Very Top Shelf Brother.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

They look fantastic in there, and holy WOW what a collection! Thanks again for the business. :thumb:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Perry! Looks great!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I really need to invest in something like this

Nice setup


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice Vinotemp and stash!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Very impressive! Oh and the Vinotemp isn't bad looking either!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great setup and stash......just a wild guess but you don't just buy five packs, huh?


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. It is a very sweet setup and I highly recommend it to anyone looking for extra space for their cigars....:cowboyic9:


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing! I was dead set on a larger humidor, but a set up like that is 100 times better! I can't imagine how much it will cost to fill it up though~


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh wow nice setup! i didnt realize how deep those drawers can be


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

That is a really nice set up and forrest did an awesome job on those drawers.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Great setup, and an even better stash! Nice...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great Perry, Very organized


----------

